# Leisure battery problems



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Have removed my flat leisure battery on my 2011 Autotrail Apache to recharge it as my van is in storage and both vechicle and leisure battery were flat. Charged up my leisure battery to 12.9V. Brought the van back home and replaced the leisure battery and it is showing "poor leisure battery 0 V " on the Sargent's control panel and no 12v apparatus will work.

When connected to the EHU every thing is fine and works. Have checked all the fuses in the panel and no problem. Made sure the battery connections are clean and tight. Checked the leisure battery and is still reading 12.9v.

Any body else had this problem? Will probably have to ring Sargent's technical line on Monday as I have heard they are very helful. 

Nidge


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like the leisure battery is kaput,they don't like being totally discharged.When you get things sorted it might be an idea to fit a solar panel and battery master to keep both engine and leisure batteries topped up if there is no hook up.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Looks like the leisure battery is kaput,they don't like being totally discharged.When you get things sorted it might be an idea to fit a solar panel and battery master to keep both engine and leisure batteries topped up if there is no hook up.


Hi Steve and thanks for the reply.
The battery is only a few months old and was not completely flat (from memory about 11v. )I have a 80W solar panel and Sargent's controller that supposedly keeps both batteries topped up! 
So think I will phone Sargent's to see what could be the likely cause.

Nidge


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Nidge,

Not sure if your Apache is the same as my Dakota but my leisure battery sits in an external compartment located on the drivers side.

As well as the fuses in the internal fuse panel there is an inline blade fuse in the actual harness that connects to the battery. May be worth checking if yours is the same as it looks like the panel isn't seeing anything from the battery at all. Fuse would be best checked with a meter or similar as sometimes they can be blown but not look that way.

Phil


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

philoaks said:


> Hi Nidge,
> 
> Not sure if your Apache is the same as my Dakota but my leisure battery sits in an external compartment located on the drivers side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Phil.
My leisure battery is under slung in the seating of the central dinette. There is a fuse near the battery loom, but I believe this fuse is for the factory fitted solar panel. Makes sense though what you say about the panel not seeing anything from the battery. Will keep digging before I have to take it to a expensive main dealer!!!

Nidge


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I suspect the fuse may be the main fuse for the battery rather than the solar panel. On mine the solar output went straight to the regulator (with no fuse fitted to it). The connection from the solar has to go straight to the Sargent control panel so that it can monitor what's happening in and out.

If it is the main fuse gone then that would also explain why the solar panel isn't keeping your leisure battery charged.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

nidge1 said:


> Hi Steve and thanks for the reply.
> The battery is only a few months old and was not completely flat (from memory about 11v. )I have a 80W solar panel and Sargent's controller that supposedly keeps both batteries topped up!
> So think I will phone Sargent's to see what could be the likely cause.
> 
> Nidge


Apologies for being the bearer of bad news but I fear that at 11v the leisure battery may be kaput.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Apologies for being the bearer of bad news but I fear that at 11v the leisure battery may be kaput.


Cheers for making my day Steve:wink2:

Will get the battery tested for a definitive answer.

Nidge


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

philoaks said:


> I suspect the fuse may be the main fuse for the battery rather than the solar panel. On mine the solar output went straight to the regulator (with no fuse fitted to it). The connection from the solar has to go straight to the Sargent control panel so that it can monitor what's happening in and out.
> 
> If it is the main fuse gone then that would also explain why the solar panel isn't keeping your leisure battery charged.


Will check that out when Im next at the storage compound.

Nidge


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Leisure battery*

UPDATE
Had the battery tested by a Auto Electrician and the good news is that the battery is fine.
Will phone Sargent's tomorrow to see if they can throw any light on the problem.

Will post a update when I find out more.

Nidge


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Contacted Sargent's and they said the most likely cause would be a poor connector somewhere. Cleaned the battery posts and clamps and the problem still remained. Checked all fuses again and all ok.

Had a closer look at the wiring loom within the battery box and gave all cables a gentle tug and one of the cable connectors which had a spade connector had infact come out of the block. As the block connector was quite large you could not see the disconnection plus there is a small rubber plug that pushes in the block to hold in the cable. 

All working fine now,so relieved a new leisure battery was not required. Now waiting for the next snag to show and need sorting.

Many thanks to all who offered suggestions.

Nidge


----------

